# 149211 or 149212



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

Guys

This has come under "limited" category and that too is available only in ACT. I am not able to see 5 vacancies for these job codes on any job portal.

Can someone experienced please help.

Thanks


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

Can anyone please advice.


----------



## Anu Kuma (Apr 2, 2014)

ashish1e834 said:


> Guys
> 
> This has come under "limited" category and that too is available only in ACT. I am not able to see 5 vacancies for these job codes on any job portal.
> 
> ...


Hi Ahish,

I am also interested in applying for AU PR..have some questions i work in noida can you please provide your contact number or else can you call me on 9711254007.


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

Anu Kuma said:


> Hi Ahish,
> 
> I am also interested in applying for AU PR..have some questions i work in noida can you please provide your contact number or else can you call me on 9711254007.


When do you want to talk?


----------



## Anu Kuma (Apr 2, 2014)

ashish1e834 said:


> When do you want to talk?


can you call right now?


----------



## Anu Kuma (Apr 2, 2014)

Or any time tomorrow?


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

I've sent you a message. You can get back to me when ever you want to talk.


----------



## Vasanthr880 (Dec 12, 2013)

*149211*

Hello Ashish,

I am applying for the job code 149211 and have a positive vetassess for the same. Any luck so far in your job hunt? I guess only ACT is open with this job code? 

Regards,
Vasanthraj.C


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

Hey Vasanth

I am still awaiting outcome for SS from SA so, haven't reached the stage of applying jobs yet. All I know right now from my research is that job market is very tight all over Oz. 

Currently I dont think there is any state that has 149211 open. But would advise you to still check their website regularly. I would love to answer anything else that I can for you though.

Thanks


----------



## alifaseeh (Aug 24, 2014)

*Hi Ashish,*

If you could also advice me on skill assessment under these codes in detail and share your contact with me. My number is +91 9330099926.


----------



## jaykdave (Apr 5, 2016)

hi
Sorry I am not able to see where can I write my post. I had query, I am right now on the Vetassess website applying for 149211 call or contact centre manager. which visa type should I be selecting 
employer nomination
General Skilled
Regional sponsored

In need of points as I have crossed 41 age.
Please suggest


----------



## Vasanthr880 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi,

You need to choose General skilled migration for the 190 State sponsored Visa. 

It seems you are starting your immigration process and I am not sure whether you have researched the prospects of getting PR with 149211 jobcode.

This job code was open in the ACT and SA states last year. However, it got closed pretty fast in few hours because of very very limited nominations that are available. Currently only SA has this job code for 489 visa, in the high points category.

I am a 149211 as well with 80 points, and I am trying from 2014 to get an invite with no luck.
Only yesterday I got an invite from NSW stream 2 because I have high points.

As you said you are struggling for points, my suggestion is not to waste your time and money in 149211, rather you can apply for 149212-customer service manager. This is similar to 149211 and this job code atleast remains open for few days unlike 149211 which closed in few hours. 

I suggest you read the visa types/subtypes in DIBP site to get more information before taking a decision. I just stated hard facts I faced so far and dont feel bad that I am discouraging you.


----------



## aragon140 (Jun 7, 2016)

Vasanthr880 said:


> Hi,
> 
> You need to choose General skilled migration for the 190 State sponsored Visa.
> 
> ...


Dear All

How long does it take for Vetassess as I had submitted my application under Customer Service Managare Anzco code 149212 but am yet to hear from them. 

Also can one immediately after lodging EOI once the assessment is received, apply for CSOL nominations if they are open or is there a waiting period after the lodging EOI

I am worried that if the results dont come soon the nominations will close by July. Unsure on how long will I have to wait post that

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kinni23 (May 9, 2016)

aragon140 said:


> Vasanthr880 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Hello Aragon,

When did you apply for assessment ? 
I am waiting for the same too.. Very near to enter the 6th week but no verification calls or emails yet to any employer.


----------



## aragon140 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi, Sorry for the delayed response but I received a positive assessment in the 2nd week of June, 2016. Waiting for the state nominations to open.


----------



## Rajesh2323 (Jun 27, 2016)

Wish u luck dear


----------



## Rajesh2323 (Jun 27, 2016)

Hello, 
Anyone here waiting for the assessment results for same occupation code from VETASSESS ?


----------



## aragon140 (Jun 7, 2016)

Wonder if any one has heard... 149212 has not opened for visa 190 but only for 489 in SA....Thats a blow as medicare and schooling are not covered under 489


----------



## Rajesh2323 (Jun 27, 2016)

aragon140 said:


> Wonder if any one has heard... 149212 has not opened for visa 190 but only for 489 in SA....Thats a blow as medicare and schooling are not covered under 489


Hie Aragon 
Is it a recent change ? As I saw many here in this thread getting grants under 190 subclass.


----------



## aragon140 (Jun 7, 2016)

Rajesh2323 said:


> Hie Aragon
> Is it a recent change ? As I saw many here in this thread getting grants under 190 subclass.


Yeah Bud,

Till last year people could apply for 190 or 489 in SA. However this year it has only opened for 489. It's not a deal breaker but for families with kids over 5 years old, it means school fees while all applicants under 489 get no medicare (meaning they have to opt for private health insurance... cost AUD 150 to 400 extra per month depending on policy chosen)


----------



## Rajesh2323 (Jun 27, 2016)

aragon140 said:


> Rajesh2323 said:
> 
> 
> > Hie Aragon
> ...


Such a pain mate... I was planning for 190 only.. My luck is bad like hell.
What about you, are you about to apply or done with grant already ?


----------



## Rajesh2323 (Jun 27, 2016)

Rajesh2323 said:


> aragon140 said:
> 
> 
> > Rajesh2323 said:
> ...


Hey Aragon140,

I just asked about this to my agent. He said you can't concentrate on 1 state. But if u want to go to SA only then 489 is the only option until 190 opens again for this occupation.

But I am confused, because I always believed that no other state offers this occupation then why he's saying don't concentrate on one state.


----------



## aragon140 (Jun 7, 2016)

Rajesh2323 said:


> Hey Aragon140,
> 
> I just asked about this to my agent. He said you can't concentrate on 1 state. But if u want to go to SA only then 489 is the only option until 190 opens again for this occupation.
> 
> But I am confused, because I always believed that no other state offers this occupation then why he's saying don't concentrate on one state.


Dear Rajesh,

Your information is correct. Other states very rarely if ever open visa applications for 149212. 

Sure you can try and wait for NT or NSW to open, but it is being very optimistic (check ANSZCO special conditions and you will know). We guys applying under 149212 have no other option besides SA so it seems your consultant is misinformed when asking you to concentrate on other states.

Why are you worried about going to Australia on 489 instead of 190?


----------



## Rajesh2323 (Jun 27, 2016)

aragon140 said:


> Rajesh2323 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Aragon140,
> ...


Hey Aragon140,
Thanks for your response mate, the reason I am worried going to Australia on 489 is just that I wanted to finish with PR thing in one go.. Now if we go on 489 path we would have to go through all this PR process again after 2 years.. And I was so much ready for 190 now and this 4th July thing has ruined it all.


----------



## aragon140 (Jun 7, 2016)

Rajesh2323 said:


> Hey Aragon140,
> Thanks for your response mate, the reason I am worried going to Australia on 489 is just that I wanted to finish with PR thing in one go.. Now if we go on 489 path we would have to go through all this PR process again after 2 years.. And I was so much ready for 190 now and this 4th July thing has ruined it all.


Hi Rajesh

I had the same thought but the financials are nearly the same unless you have kids going to higher secondary school. Otherwise besides sponsoring relatives and taking health insurance (instead of paying for Medicare on a 190 PR), there is no real disadvantage. 

Again I hope u make up your mind before 489 is filled !!!


----------



## Rajesh2323 (Jun 27, 2016)

aragon140 said:


> Rajesh2323 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Aragon140,
> ...


Yea aragon140

No kids, me and my wife are applying. And I think have to make my mind for the same, no other option available now.
Waiting for my VETASSESS outcome in 9th week. Hopefully, I'll lodge my visa application next month once I get my assessment result.


----------



## aragon140 (Jun 7, 2016)

Oh man... Vetassess takes around 11-14 weeks .... fingers crossed


----------



## Rajesh2323 (Jun 27, 2016)

aragon140 said:


> Oh man... Vetassess takes around 11-14 weeks .... fingers crossed


Hmmm yea but see its 9th week going on and still didn't receive any employment verification call or email, neither me nor my employers. 
Do you have any idea if they will make this happen in next 2-3 months. 

I remember they asked some questions regarding my company name to my agent through an email. That I answered to my agent the same day. That means they already checked my employment documents 22 days back. But still no verifications after that.


----------



## aragon140 (Jun 7, 2016)

Rajesh2323 said:


> Hmmm yea but see its 9th week going on and still didn't receive any employment verification call or email, neither me nor my employers.
> Do you have any idea if they will make this happen in next 2-3 months.
> 
> I remember they asked some questions regarding my company name to my agent through an email. That I answered to my agent the same day. That means they already checked my employment documents 22 days back. But still no verifications after that.


Hey Rajesh

Wanted to inform you that vetassess gave a positive skills assessment to me without sending a mail/ call to my employers/ references. So if they are happy, they may not give a call or mail and it doesn't mean that the application is held up.

Regards


----------



## archit1910 (Oct 19, 2016)

*149212 vetassess*



aragon140 said:


> Hey Rajesh
> 
> Wanted to inform you that vetassess gave a positive skills assessment to me without sending a mail/ call to my employers/ references. So if they are happy, they may not give a call or mail and it doesn't mean that the application is held up.
> 
> Regards


Hi Aragon140 / Rajesh,

Im actually new to this forum and need some help, have been reading the posts. I have filed my vetassess for 149212 on 15th August and they raised a request to supply organisation chart for my current company. However, the access of my vetassess panel is with my consultant and he said that the file is in processing. How long does it normally takes for the completion ? I'm probably in the 9th week and haven't received any call from them for verification nor my office or director has received anything. I'm worried as my current company is not a very big firm (about 50-60) people and I'm not sure whether it'll be considered amongst Australian standards or not.

Have successfully cleared PTE though.

I saw one of you have filed your vetassess in Feb'16, was 149212 under medium nominations at that time ?

My file claims below:

Age: 27 years
Qualification: New Zealand Diploma in Business-Level 6 (Manukau Institute of Technology, Auckland, NZ)
Experience: November'08-Jan'13 (Checkout Operator at a Supermarket firm in Auckland, New Zealand)
June'13-Present: Customer Service Manager (Eyewear firm in New Delhi, India)

PTE: Overall-76, R: 71, L: 89, S:78, W:77

Looking forward to hear from you soon

Regards,
Archit


----------



## oppurtunityreq (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi all,

Is there anyone who has got an invite for Customer Service Manager with 60-70 points?

Please respond.

Thanks,
Kavs


----------



## khurana80 (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi Ashish, I am planning to apply in 149211 can you please help me with the reference letter that you have sent to Vetasses? Thanks


----------



## Zee_04 (Jun 16, 2016)

I applied as Customer Service Manager under 149212 and are awaiting for an Invitation


----------



## ASikligar (Dec 30, 2016)

Hi All,

I am beginning my application process now with skill assessment for 149211. Can anyone suggest what are the chances like. my points tentatively look like this.

IELTS / PTE: 20
Qualification: 15
Experience: 15
Age: 25
Partner Skills: 5

Please can someone who has applied for this code details the process.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

Which states available for 149212 ?I'm waiting for vetassess assessment results. Ielts already completed earlier. This whole process require lot of patience and determination. Im more interested in 190 visa, have 70 points with 190


----------

